# (not) Mike



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No not a word about it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SSShhhh John he has not been on today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You know the guy with all the trainers  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> No not a word about it!


Yes there is....in the title :roll: :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Eh ?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Who's Mike? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?: Eh :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Who's Mike? :wink:


He is a guy with doggy trainers and he rides an old bike 
Sounds like one of Johns m8s


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Eh ?


Gawd knows :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

John, did you forget to take your medication again ? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Exactly. What the fuck's the bloke on about? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Exactly. What the fuck's the bloke on about? :?


If only we he know gentelman of Johns age can get a little confused at times


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Mike? :wink:
> ...


What, like these?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Or These


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It was his last day today, so guess he meant "on his Bike" ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You had to be here at the start Richard he started with Nike then changed it to Mike and now bike


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You had to be here at the start Richard he started with Nike then changed it to Mike and now bike


Ah - thanks Andy - bloody internet is down at work. I have had to relearn how to play minesweeper..... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You had to be here at the start Richard he started with Nike then changed it to Mike and now bike
> ...


 :lol: :lol: good old minesweeper


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Who's Mike? :wink:


Here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has he been smoking pot???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er ? :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Has he been smoking pot???


I took the flowers out but you try getting the bastards to light, impossible!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has he been smoking pot???
> ...


I had the same problem when I was a chain smoker


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Smokers Pie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Smokers Pie


One pie I want to stay clear of


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Ah bless :-* A rundog


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Mike? :wink:
> ...


Hello Mike  How are you?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Eh? :?


----------

